# Paternity leave



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

I know historically there is no official paternity leave in the UAE. I just wondered if maybe i missed any new developments ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't believe it has changed. You would need to take annual leave.


----------



## bibble (Jan 4, 2012)

Seems a shame


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you get maternity leave?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Do you get maternity leave?


I believe it is 45 days with full pay after one year of employment.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

That's right and it can be extended, up to one hundred days I think, but that would be unpaid. Also, mothers are entitled to two thirty minute feeding breaks per day for eighteen months (again, not 100% sure of the exact timeframe). Most women add their annual leave on to the maternity leave.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There's still no specific legal entitlement to paternity leave - no changes there. 

Female employees with less than a year's service can still take 45 days maternity leave, but this would be at 50% of normal salary. Re: the feeding breaks, most companies will allow mothers returning to work to either start an hour later or leave an hour earlier than standard working hours. 

There is some variance between allowances in government organisations and the private sector, and between free zone areas (DIFC has different rules for example). I think most companies stick with the legal minimums and don't give anything discretionary but it's always worth asking the question of your HR department in advance.


----------

